# After Effects CS3 Demo ?



## Testsieger (29. September 2008)

Tach zusammen...

Weiss zufällig jemand wo ich noch einer After Effects CS3 Demo herbekomme ? Auf der Adobeseite kann man sich nur noch für CS4 anmelden. Ne Demo gibts da offenbar keine mehr.

Danke


----------



## bokay (30. September 2008)

GIDF  :suspekt:


----------

